# Create button down collar?



## RandyMac (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got two casual (100%) cotton shirts without collar buttons or holes. I'd like to add holes and buttons to match a similar shirt, but my local tailor said he can't do it... any suggestions?

- A


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Button-down collars are (or should be) very soft and unstructured. They also have comparatively long collar leaves. That makes most non-BD collared shirts poor candidates for conversion; both the geometry and construction are off. You may be able to find another alterations tailor to just sew on some buttons and punch a couple of buttonholes in the collars, but that's not likely to bring a satisfactory result with most shirts.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 5, 2010)

In this case I think it would work out fine - I've got an identical shirt that has a button down collar and they match up across every part of the collar. It's a very casual shirt...

- A


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

If they're inexpensive shirts, why not give it a try yourself? It doesn't seem like it should be that hard. Plan the button placement carefully, and put some backing behind the buttons so they don't tear out.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Cannot remember what the shirt style is called, it has buttons but hidden by the collar. Sew buttons onto shirt and under the collar add a loop. 

I have a shirt in this style, I would say it is smarter than my button down collar shirts (because of cloth, structure and button hidden); however, not as smart as my work shirts.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

The Button down shirt made famous by Brooks Brothers at the turn of the last century was known for its "roll". A collar that has not been cut to be a button down will not be able to roll. There is no law that says you must have a roll when wearing a button down. Adding button holes and buttons will be an easy job for anyone who knows how to make buttons holes. There must be someone in Boston who does shirt alterations. If you can't find anyone we can do it for you- but you should be able to find someone in a sophisticated town like Boston.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------

